# Creation of the trigger database



## slavok1 (Nov 9, 2015)

Hello friends (I am sorry for my English but it is not my native language, hope you understand all my sentences).

As there are several known and generally accepted triggers among cubers, I would like to collect them and prepare the table of them, so for this reason I am starting this thread for discussion related to triggers.

First reason is to collect all known and generally accepted triggers as I have not found it on the forum or WEB and 2nd reason is to try to find some names for the triggers.


So the Triggers that I have found and use are following

1. basic one is *RUR'U'* - SEXY MOVE; maybe the best trigger, so I am not going to write more, the derived triggers are following:
1.1. *RU2R'U2* - I call it EXPANDED S.M. or DOUBLE S.M. - you can suggest better name
It is used in OLL e.g. L6 (OLL50) alg.: F' *RU2R'U2* R'F2RF'​1.2. *rUR'U'* - I call it WIDE S.M. - you can suggest better name
It is used in OLL e.g. T(OLL24) alg.: *rUR'U'* L'URU'​1.3. *F RUR'U' F'* - I call it FSEXY M. - you can suggest better name
It is used very often in OLL and rarely in F2L e.g. O4(OLL4) alg.: f RUR'U' f' U *F RUR'U' F'*​1.4. *f RUR'U' f'* - I call it WIDE FSEXY M. - you can suggest better name
It is used very often in OLL and rarely in F2L e.g. O3(OLL3) alg.: *f RUR'U' f'* U' F RUR'U' F'​1.5. *L'U'LU* - I call it LEXY MOVE (L.M.) or ANTISEXY M. (it is Lefty symmetric to S.M. or 1.) - you can suggest better name
It is used very often in OLL and in F2L e.g. A1(OLL30) alg.: MU' *L'U'LU* R'FRF' M'​1.6. *L'U2LU2* - I call it EXPANDED L.M. or DOUBLE L.M. (it is Lefty symmetric to 1.1.) - you can suggest better name
It is not used very often but due to symmetry I have it here, it is e.g. in B1(OLL7) alg.: *L'U2LU2* LF'L'F​1.7. *F' L'U'LU F* - I call it FLEXY S.M. (it is Lefty symmetric to 1.3.) - you can suggest better name
It is not used very often but due to symmetry I have it here, it is e.g. in B5(OLL39) alg.: L *F' L'U'LU F* U'L'​1.8. *f' L'U'LU f* - I call it WIDE FLEXY M. (it is Lefty symmetric to 1.4.) - you can suggest better name
It is not used very often I think I use it only in P2(OLL43) alg.: *f' L'U'LU f*​
for first time I hope it is enough. If there is understanding of my effort among cubers and receive positive comments I will be in the future continue with following triggers (and their derivatives):


RUR'F'
RUR'U
RU'R'U'
RU'R'U
R'FRF'
RU2R'U'


I am waiting for your comments.


----------



## Ranzha (Nov 9, 2015)

For me, "Antisexy" has been U R U' R', the inverse of the sexy move.

R' F R F' is commonly referred to as the sledgehammer, with its inverse (F R' F' R) called the hedgeslammer (a term coined by Sarah Strong iirc)


----------



## Lucas Garron (Nov 10, 2015)

I would suggest avoiding to try to create a large set of terminology for *triggers*.

If you're talking to a cuber who don't know much, then HIJK is already pretty powerful. Your "1.1" is just K2 U2.
Sexy move and sledgehammer cover the main simple commutators, and you can say "inverse" or "left" to get 4 variations on each.

It seems your examples include a lot of cases where you vary the name based on a conjugate. Perhaps a useful idea would be to decide on a simple, understandable way to describe algs with conjugates using words.

For example, 1.8 is "left sexy conjugated with f' ", which is easy to understand but takes a while to say if you say it like that.
"f' conj left sexy" is arguably not very clear, but it's unambiguous and short.
An intermediate solution would be nice.


----------



## slavok1 (Nov 13, 2015)

Thanks for reply, I will think about your info, but my intention is not just to find new names. I want to simplify the alphanumeric notation of moves, especially in order to help newcomers learn how to compose the cube by CFOP method as quickly as possible.

I personally have 42 years, but as a 10 year old I got my first cube and learned to compose it by beginner's method. After 30 years I returned again to the cube (work colleagues inspired me) and I started to learn the CFOP method (one look PLL and OLL). There is the 80 algorithms that I need to learn, so it is not easy for 42 years old man, But my experience of 10 years of age helped me a lot because I did not have to learn everything from scratch (of course finger tricks and other things were completely new to me). On the other hand, another of my colleagues and friends who had no experience of childhood have enormous difficulty understanding even the simplest things.

So this is the reason why I want to simplify conventional notation and help to older people not to resign. I am working on it for about half a year (of course, not permanently), and within the next half year I would like to publish it (maybe even give a call for crowdfunding portals as Kickstarter or Indeegogo, but Kickstarter probably is not open to people from the Slovak Republic).

I have identified several frequently repeated triggers (in OLL, PLL and F2L) which I want to name (it is not necessary for my priority intention) and simplify them for better memorization.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Nov 14, 2015)

slavok1 said:


> So this is the reason why I want to simplify conventional notation and help to older people not to resign. I am working on it for about half a year (of course, not permanently), and within the next half year I would like to publish it (maybe even give a call for crowdfunding portals as Kickstarter or Indeegogo, but Kickstarter probably is not open to people from the Slovak Republic).
> 
> I have identified several frequently repeated triggers (in OLL, PLL and F2L) which I want to name (it is not necessary for my priority intention) and simplify them for better memorization.



Hmm. On the one hand, re-using triggers simplifies each individual alg.
But you still have to learn a lot of triggers, which is not simple.


In any case, I'm making a list of ELS/CLS/OLL algs in this spreadsheet, and finding if very useful to have not only HIJK triggers, but wide versions. I've actually expanded to include lowercase hijk for this, and I'm finding it pretty useful. You get short names for 32 useful triggers with only a few simple rules.


----------



## Hazel (Aug 10, 2018)

This is old, but I've been thinking about creating names for lots and lots of triggers to make learning algorithms a snap. These are the ones I like so far that I've made:
- *R U R2': Pulley*. I call it this because if you do sexy move on a solved cube before doing this, then visually it seems like you're pulling down the F2L corner.
- *R U R' U: Shoot*. I call it this because you're sort of "shooting" the F2L pair across the cube.
- *R U2 R': Rocket*. Just a faster Shoot 
- *R U' R2:* *Snap*. You're snapping apart the F2L pair.
- *R2 F R F': Jackhammer*. A stronger sledgehammer!
- *F R' F' R2: Hackjammer*. A stronger hedgeslammer!
- *M' U2 M: Seeker*. This move gives me the feeling of finding someone while playing hide-and-seek.


----------



## Hazel (Nov 11, 2021)

Oh yeah—I expanded my list a while ago, here it is:


Spoiler



R U R' U' - Sexy
U R U' R' - Inverse sexy
R' F R F' - Sledgehammer
F R' F' R - Hedgeslammer
R U R' U R U2 R' - Sune
R U2 R' U' R U' R' - Antisune
F R F' - Hammer
R2 F R F' - Ledge (long sledge)
U R U' R - Mountain
U' R' U' R - Belt
U R' U R - Shrimp
U R U' R2 - Gru
R' U R U' - Climber
R U R' U - Shoot
R' U' R U' - Crossbow
U R U R' - Swimmer
R' U' R' - Popcorn
R' U R - Motor
R U2 R' - Rocket
R' U2 R - Missile
U2 R U2 R' - Shuttle
R U' R2 - Snap
U2 R' U - Knockout
R U R2 - Pulley
R' F R2 - Jackhammer
R2 F' R - Hackjammer
U' R' U' - River
U' R' U - Wavey
R U R' - Swish
R U' R' - Fish
R U' R' U - Catfish
U2 R U' R' - Nemo
R2 U' R' - Whale
R U R' F' - Arrow
U' R U' R' - Shark
R U' R' U' - Squid
U' R' - Catapult
R U - Sparrow
r U r' - Cannon
r U2 r' - Blaster
r U' r' - Whale
R' F R - Target
R' F2 R - Windmill
R' F R U - Backboard
U' R' F' R - Boardback
R' F' R - Fountain
R U2 R' U2 - Stab
R' U2 R U2 - Slice
R' F - Shield
R' F' - Sword
R' F' R2 - Witch
R2 F R - Wizard
R' U R' - Waterfall
R U' R - Spaceship
R' U R' U' - Parachute
R U2 R' U' - Jetpack
U R U2 R' - Turret
F U R - Furry
R' U' F' - Horse
U' F U - Sideshow
M' U2 M - Dorito
M' U2 M' - Cookie
R2 D2 - R2D2
D2 R2 - Anti-D2


The idea was to be able to "translate" any algorithm into a series of these words, obviously you would need more triggers than this to do that on a wide scale though.


----------



## 7ombie (Nov 11, 2021)

@Hazel - There are some excellent names in the list, as standalone names for routines, but I don't think you can use those names to "translate" longer routines into. You would need to be much more methodical about defining the formal triggers. For example, your list has triggers of different lengths, so there is no implied delimiter, meaning that the same larger routine could potentially compile to formal triggers in multiple valid ways.

@Community - The name _sexy move_ is cringe. We (I'm teaching my kids and their mate) just call it a _righty_, and the inverse, a _lefty_.

We have an entirely different nomenclature, with proper names for all the grips (_gear_, _crank_, _sprocket_ and _face_) and more intuitive relationships between them, but it's not especially relevant here. I do think the community should generally do something about the terminology though. It's probably the least good part of the hobby.


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Nov 11, 2021)

7ombie said:


> There are some excellent names in the list, as standalone names for routines, but I don't think you can use those names to "translate" longer routines into.


Ever heard of team bld?



7ombie said:


> @Community - The name _sexy move_ is cringe. We (I'm teaching my kids and their mate) just call it a _righty_, and the inverse, a _lefty_.


I agree. I tend to say "this is called the sexy move. don't ask me why, I didn't name it that way"


7ombie said:


> We have an entirely different nomenclature, with proper names for all the grips (_gear_, _crank_, _sprocket_ and _face_) and more intuitive relationships between them, but it's not especially relevant here. I do think the community should generally do something about the terminology though. It's probably the least good part of the hobby.


Terminoloy is something very complicated. Some names just stuck and I don't see them changing anytime soon.
But it's worth a try


----------



## 7ombie (Nov 12, 2021)

> Ever heard of team bld?

@Filipe Teixeira - Nope??

> Terminoloy is something very complicated. Some names just stuck and I don't see them changing anytime soon.
> But it's worth a try

We're just using our own terms, between the four of us. I'm not trying to convince the community to adopt them. It's just easier for my kids to understand. I do think the community could create better terms, and that it'd make life a little easier for beginners, but I'm not experienced enough to lead an effort in that direction.


----------



## Hazel (Nov 12, 2021)

7ombie said:


> For example, your list has triggers of different lengths, so there is no implied delimiter, meaning that the same larger routine could potentially compile to formal triggers in multiple valid ways.



I don't see that as a downside, it just means you have more options.


----------

